# Pfade in Illustrator CS2



## Mael (22. August 2005)

Hallo.

Ich besitze neuerdings die CS2 Version von Illustrator was an sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht ist. Nur habe ich das Problem das das Pfadwerkzeug (Pentool) nicht richtig will. Sprich ich kann damit keine Pfade zeichnen. Wenn ich allerdings schon einen Pfad habe (den ich zum Beispiel mit dem Stift (Pencil) erstellt hab) kann ich mit dem Pfad Werkzeug Punkte löschen und hinzufügen aber das Objekt nicht weiterzeichnen.
Hatte dieses Problem schoneinmal irgendwer? 
Nun hoffe ich das mit hier irgendwer helfen kann und mir sagt wo ich welche Einstellung aktivieren muss damit das wieder funktioniert. Ich kann es mir selber nicht erklären woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## extracuriosity (22. August 2005)

Sieht dein Pfadwerkzeug wie eine Füllerspitze aus?


----------



## Mael (22. August 2005)

Ja, mein Pfadwerkzeug sieht wie eine Füllerspitze aus (Shortcut "P" für Pentool).


----------

